# How Hard are Discus to Keep Really?



## mccluggen

I have kept cichlids for a long time, and now that I am finding myself single I have begun laying the groundwork for the large tank that I have always wanted. I plan on setting up a 180 as a blackwater psuedo-Amazon biotope and have been considering discus.

Their reputation has always scared me off, however, and I am curious if it is deserved or the product of obsessive keepers (our hobby seems to attract obsessive personalities :wink: ). What I want to know is if there are any robust varieties that will do well in a large tank without having to play with water chemistry a lot.

In keeping my tangs and other africans over the years I have learned that stability is almost always preferable to playing with the chemistry. How successful could I expect to be using tap water that's about 7.4 ph with ~12 dh as long as the temps were right and the water kept clean?

Are their any varieties or sources that are considered "hardier" than others?


----------



## shef

I avoided discus for a long time because I thought they were harder than other fish too. When I finally took the plunge they weren't that bad. The most difficult thing I found was finding something the picky buggers would eat! My saltwater fish weren't even as picky as my discus. I did find out that growing them out in a barebottom tank is preferable to a planted one and I found the pigeon blood varieties a bit tougher and easier to grow out than blue diamonds. I'd imagine the wild ones would be a bit harder in general as well. I didn't touch my water chemistry at all either and had no problems, they even laid eggs!


----------



## Number6

*mccluggen*
their reputation is 1000% deserved because they are simply not forgiving of mistakes or rule bending.

E.g. if you added 12 to a 180g tank and had a sump on that system to do nice large water changes, then you will likely have NO problems with your tap water. A good diet and good routine will equal great "easy" Discus. 12 of just about any tank raised bloodline will do well.

On the other hand... if you are like every other person on the planet and insist that the 180g "looks empty" and shove 30 tetras, 6 plecos and a dozen other assorted fish in there with the 12 Discus while changing water once in a while then you will one day wonder what on earth is happening as the Discus go dark and die off. The local zoo here in Tampa had a mighty 180g tank of S.discus and all that was left in the tank was a single dark Discus. :roll: Even the zoos don't pay enough attention to the minor issues that can wipe out the tank!

I say go for it as you won't be sorry, but do pay attention to ALL the warnings you will read up on at such sites as this one or simplydiscus.com about the needs of this particular species. :thumb:

Get planning! :dancing:


----------



## mccluggen

I hear you. The main reason I am asking about tap water instead of the accepted RO is I am looking at plumbing a simple continuous water change system and I really want to skip the RO unit / dosing system that would have to come with it and just pipe it through a cheap carbon block filter to pull out trace metals and chlorine.

Actually all I am looking for is a simple, classic set up. A school of tetras, a shoal of cories, a group of 6-8 discus, and maybe a couple dwarf cichlid or some top water hatchets in a simple, natural looking tank with some driftwood and a sandy bottom.

Everything is negotiable at this point, as I am still several months out. I just want to explore my options.


----------



## Klave

With Discus one must maintain a steady schedule. (i.e. temp, companions that doesn't stress them out, and so on)

First, just look what you're going to put into the tank ( if any, in my 125 gallon I had Discus only) and balance the amount of "fellows" in there, big issue. I.e #2; not to many of other kind in there. In my tank the Bolivian Rams have worked just fine as "dither/companion" fish for them.

Discus IMHO in tank, ( beside water quality and feeding ) are sensitive to fish that behave "bold"(even nervouse),,the best way I can describe it, this make them stress out.
Best route to go: Discus only in a group.
With mates in tank: Look for "laidback"/none agressive/ compatible.


----------



## Number6

*mccluggen*
that recipe in a 180g will likely be a Discus setup that would turn you into one of the usual "know it alls" in the Discus world who claims that they are an easy fish :thumb: :lol:

Go for it... opcorn:


----------



## 3deez

came back to this forum after a long time without a tank. back in march I set up a 120 gal. (48x24x24) Amazon biotope intending on angels. I was talked into not only discus, but wilds at that. I have 8 green tefe's, 25 lemon tetras, and a bn pleco. discus are all over 5" with one close to 7". other than more wc's I don't think they are any harder to keep than angels which I have kept before. juvies are bit harder because they have to be fed 6-8 times a day so bare bottom is best. just saying, don't be afraid of trying discus (especially domestics).


----------



## mccluggen

I think I am going to take the plunge, this is still a cople of months out (after first of the year probably) but I think I will start planning for the discus.

Someone recommended an aquabid seller named Larryp to me, apparently he sells tank raised discus and just uses plain old tap water to breed and raise them, so I will probably go with him. His prices aren't half bad and he has 0 negative feedback so he sounds like a winner.

I'm getting excited already. :dancing:


----------



## Number6

*mccluggen*
I'm not sure if Larryp is the Larry I am thinking of but the reference to raising fry on regular tap water makes me think it is. I would definately encourage you to get quality youngsters from a solid breeder and a bloodline that is happy in hard water is a fantastic idea!

I would suggest you quarantine any other tank inhabitants as the best way to keep Discus healthy is simply to avoid diseases in the first place. :thumb:


----------



## thinking_fish

When it comes to Discus I found regular tap water is best for growing them out. You would only need a R/O for breeding and even with out that they still will spawn. RO water only help with a higher number of eggs hatching, less minerals and water contaminants to settle on the egg shells causing fungus. Always use a barebottom to grow out! good food and good filteration. Never skip out on a water change might seem harmless to wait one more day...... its not!
If you follow the rules you shouldnt have a problem, once they reach adults they arent as sensitive but still require more care than other cichlids. If your going to do the drip system remeber you need to vacum the bottom as often as possible. The water also need to stay a steady temp.

I personaly found them boring after a few years, and I made expensive mistakes along the way.


----------

